# dos and windows laptops



## brightness (Aug 21, 2012)

There are two laptop configurations:

    ->laptop coming with window7 and
    ->laptop coming with dos.

    1)What is difference between these?

    I am planning to purchase laptop and decided to go for Dell Inspiration 15R series.

    2)I may need to uninstall windows later for linux or i may switch back to windows xp.

    3) can i run both linux and win on laptop?

    According to above points which one i should go for?

    Any other pros and cons regarding this?

    Thanks....


----------



## prvprv (Aug 22, 2012)

I suggest you to buy a DOS or Linux laptop which will be 2 - 3k cheaper than windows7 laptop.
Then you can format it and install different Operating Systems depending on your need.

Those windows laptops come with single partitioned disks. So you may have to format it to install another OS or re-partition it.

Yes you can run both linux and windows.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to thinkdigit forum, if you have bootable DVD or pendrive of Windows 7...then go for DOS version, it will save you atleast 3k. yes you can run windows and linux on same machine. just you need to check drivers for linux OS.


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

Buy a laptop with windows OS it will save money as you have to you further. Windows 7/8 Home premium DVD separately costs 7-8k in the market. And for there is no need to full fomat the PC for this simply use Easus partition manager and make partitions as you wish.
If PC is of 750GB 
Do partition as C: 100GB in which you can download linux directly as a software and use it in dual booting or make separate drive D: 30-50GB and rest space divide by 2 and use it to store data.


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 22, 2012)

I think its better to go for Windows PC as OEM version of Windows is much cheaper than the retail version and OEMs would pass on this cost saving to you. Moreover, if you buy a new PC running even Win 7 Home Basic right now, you will be eligible to get a copy of Windows 8 Pro for just Rs. 699 when it releases on Oct 26, 2012. The retail price of Windows 8 Pro post an initial promotional period is going to be $199


----------



## rider (Aug 22, 2012)

sudeepht said:


> I think its better to go for Windows PC as OEM version of Windows is much cheaper than the retail version and OEMs would pass on this cost saving to you. Moreover, if you buy a new PC running even Win 7 Home Basic right now, you will be eligible to get a copy of Windows 8 Pro for just Rs. 699 when it releases on Oct 26, 2012. The retail price of Windows 8 Pro post an initial promotional period is going to be $199



i dont think for windows home basic he will get the pro version for 699, as per previous marketing the windows vista home basic got windows 7 home basic for little more money.
Give me link, where you read that?


----------



## sudeepht (Aug 22, 2012)

That's not the case this time around. No matter which version of Windows you buy, you will get Win 8 Pro.

*windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-IN


----------



## brightness (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks all for replying.



> @prvprv:Those windows laptops come with single partitioned disks



Can i change the partition size later on Dell inspiration 15R. I have heard one of my friend saying that partition size cant be changed later. i have no experience on laptops.

Also can i upgrade processor or motherboard later or hard disk later on this laptop.


----------



## rider (Aug 23, 2012)

sudeepht said:


> That's not the case this time around. No matter which version of Windows you buy, you will get Win 8 Pro.
> 
> *windowsupgradeoffer.com/en-IN



amazing deal!


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

If you plan to buy dell laptop then buy it from dell India website only and not from any local dealer and neither form flipkart.


----------



## chinmaya (Aug 25, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> If you plan to buy dell laptop then buy it from dell India website only and not from any local dealer and neither form flipkart.



why so? the price is 2k cheaper than dell india price. and the dealer price includes 15 month subscription of mcafee. Any specific reason why u are suggestion to buy from dell india?


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2012)

One can easily avail 3-5% discount like corporate or govt employee discount when bought from dell India website.And also there is a guarantee online that one will get everything genuine when bought from online.And I have come across many dealers cheating customers.And online prices are always lower than the market but they lure customers by telling that they are offering McAfee and all
And McAfee is crap, avast free version is better than that.And one can get Kaspersky for around 300 bucks.


----------

